# Guesstimate



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I am about to do a cam install next month or so and just ordered my cam and UDP today.Looking for guesses on what my numbers will be,keep in mind I have an 06 M6 with Kooks 1 3/4 headers with catted mids and a Spintech catback.Current numbers are 361/370.

I have untouched stock heads and the cam specs are 230/232 .612 .602 114 LSA.I will also install a ported stock intake manifold,ported throttle body,and an SLP UDP.I am about to order the Patriot Performance Extreme valvespring kit and will have a double roller timing chain installed while I'm at it.

Any guesses?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Should be around the 400/400 range give or take.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> Should be around the 400/400 range give or take.


I know all cars are different,but this is what another 06 did with a stock intake,stock throttle body,and no UDP........428 rwhp, 408 rwtq


This is the quote from a guy at the shop that sells and installs this cam...."We expect to see over 440/420 with these additions."

The additions he is referring to are the ported stock intake/tb and an UDP.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What it all comes down to is how familiar the tuner is with this engine. One tuner will get 400 out of it while another can get 440 out of it. I always like to think low then your never disappointed with results.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> What it all comes down to is how familiar the tuner is with this engine. One tuner will get 400 out of it while another can get 440 out of it. I always like to think low then your never disappointed with results.


He's a pretty damn good tuner from what I've been hearing,he's gotten rave reviews from others on another forum.He street tunes it then later brings you in for a dyno tune,but from some of the guys that have had these guys install and tune their cars the street tune is practically dead on.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Some tuners will bark out a number just to get you excited and to get your business. But since your tuner has a good reputation you may get close to the numbers he predict. Hopefully the numbers will be reached safely. Don't get caught up in the numbers game. If having a very safe and reliable tune means leaving a few hp/tq on the table then do so. 

With that said I will guess 415/420. 

Good luck!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would also agree to the ~400 area. Numbers will also depend a lot on if you're using 93 or 91 (or some combination thereof), your altitude, temperature, humidity, etc.

I would expect larger horsepower numbers, but don't be surprised if you can't break 400tq. Even guys with head work struggle to get much past 400tq it seems.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You are going to hit about 430+ I think.


----------



## bh353 (Feb 19, 2010)

your setup is pretty close to what i have..with a crushed stock catback my 06 m6 put down 422hp/385tq..mods were 231/236 610 610 cam,udp,kooks 1 3/4 headers, stock was 339hp/339tq.im thinking you will be in the 420 range.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> You are going to hit about 430+ I think.


That would be great,but I'm hoping for at least 425/400.

The installer said he expects to see over 440rwhp and around 420 ft.lbs.of torque.......that would be outstanding,but I am not getting my hopes up though.

They have tested their ported intake and ported throttle body oon the dyno and saw a gain of 13 peak hp and 22 peak torque so add in the UDP it may be possible.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

bh353 said:


> your setup is pretty close to what i have..with a crushed stock catback my 06 m6 put down 422hp/385tq..mods were 231/236 610 610 cam,udp,kooks 1 3/4 headers, stock was 339hp/339tq.im thinking you will be in the 420 range.


I'd be happy with those numbers.


----------



## bh353 (Feb 19, 2010)

you will deffinately feel the difference..since then i have added a corsa sport catback and waiting to for the weather to get warmer to install my fast 92..hopefully i will be in the 450rwhp range.the stock clutch is a pos though.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

bh353 said:


> you will deffinately feel the difference..since then i have added a corsa sport catback and waiting to for the weather to get warmer to install my fast 92..hopefully i will be in the 450rwhp range.the stock clutch is a pos though.


Well funny you speak of the clutch because that is one thing that's been on mind because I can't afford a new clutch right away after having to fork out the dough for my cam package,install,and other parts.


----------



## bh353 (Feb 19, 2010)

the clutch is going to be a problem,especially at higher rpm's where that cam is gonna make its power..the pedal will get very mushy and the trans won't want to go into gear..im fighting that right now.planning on getting a monster 3 clutch here soon.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait til Monster does their rearly huge sale and you can get one for like 1/2 price.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> I am about to do a cam install next month or so and just ordered my cam and UDP today.Looking for guesses on what my numbers will be,keep in mind I have an 06 M6 with Kooks 1 3/4 headers with catted mids and a Spintech catback.Current numbers are 361/370.
> 
> I have untouched stock heads and the cam specs are 230/232 .612 .602 114 LSA.I will also install a ported stock intake manifold,ported throttle body,and an SLP UDP.I am about to order the Patriot Performance Extreme valvespring kit and will have a double roller timing chain installed while I'm at it.
> 
> Any guesses?



A lot depends on the dyno and the tuner. I would give it a guess at around 415-425. 

Where are you from. just curious as who is going to tune it.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

LOWET said:


> A lot depends on the dyno and the tuner. I would give it a guess at around 415-425.
> 
> Where are you from. just curious as who is going to tune it.


I'm in WV,but the tuner is in PA. Andrew at Complete Street Performance is the guy doing the tune.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> I'm in WV,but the tuner is in PA. Andrew at Complete Street Performance is the guy doing the tune.


I thought you might have been talking about the same tuner I use. Won't mention the shop name because they are not a site sponser. The tuners name is ED. His shop has been getting cars shipped or driven to him from all over the country because of his ability to coax extreme amount's of power out of these motors.

Good luck with your's

John


----------



## bh353 (Feb 19, 2010)

LOWET said:


> I thought you might have been talking about the same tuner I use. Won't mention the shop name because they are not a site sponser. The tuners name is ED. His shop has been getting cars shipped or driven to him from all over the country because of his ability to coax extreme amount's of power out of these motors.
> 
> Good luck with your's
> 
> John


ed wouldn't happen to live in va does he? if so he's the one that did my car..


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

did u ever find out what numbers ur car made with the came and tune


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GTOMOE9 said:


> did u ever find out what numbers ur car made with the came and tune


Not yet,still haven't gotten a clutch.Well I did(Monster3),but had to sell it because my big screen tv went out and had to buy another.Buying an ACT twin disc in about 3 months hopefully.

But a guy with the same cam and stock heads with vararam and FAST 102 dynoed 459 rwhp.All cars are different,but I'm sure this combo will put down nice numbers regardless.


----------

